# dependent visa for second married women with out divorcing first husband



## kumarkanumuru (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi 

I am married in 2008 in Singapore and stayed there as a dependent and later we broke up. I worked in Singapore on my work permit for an year. I came back to India in 2009 and married to another person same year. Now my husband is traveling to Germany for long term assignment through his company. I was not divorced officially with the first one, My second marriage is registered. 
Am i allowed to get dependent visa with my husband for long term to Germany? 

If not on dependent visa what are the other ways i can travel along with my husband to Germany 

Regards
kumari


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Germany does not recognise polygamy.
Thus unless your first marriage is divorced or annulled, your second one will be seen as illegitimate and you cannot get a visa based on it.
You can try to get a visa on your own merits, or solve your marital situations first. I would do the latter.


----------

